# Workout 4-20-06



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

This is my workout on yesterday, check it out!


----------



## vinceforheismen (Apr 21, 2006)

what dont u understand?  stop posting this cap please.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olrpv-OMfSM


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

If you dont like me then dont go to my threads.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 21, 2006)

goddamn every time i look at 1 of ur threads i see a video..we want DEADS AND SQUATS SON!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> This is my workout on yesterday, check it out!












http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

Sons i am just getting back into squats and deadlifts but the next workout with squats or dead lifts i will record.I did squats today but didnt bring the camera.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 21, 2006)

bullshit stop avoiding squats and deads son!


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm not son ok.I havent done deadlifts in like 5 months and squats in like 3 months.So i am getting back into them.I used to squat with 160 now im back down to 120.


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 21, 2006)

Bet you have puny ass legs.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Bet you have puny ass legs.


No sons i dont


i dont know how big they are but they are decent sized.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Bet you have puny ass legs.


 
Yes, but at least it makes his pee pee look bigger.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> Sons i am just getting back into squats and deadlifts but the next workout with squats or dead lifts i will record.I did squats today but didnt bring the camera.


You are a tiny bitch, back when I was in 7th grade 7/8 of my class of 40 could kick your ass


7/8 do the math dummy


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are a tiny bitch, back when I was in 7th grade 7/8 of my class could kick your ass
> 
> 
> 7/8 do the math dummy


Would you make him Pee sitting down?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

great workout your bis and chest are gonna be feelin so sore today, these assholes feel cool for making fun of 7th graders, keep up the good work!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> great workout your bis and chest are gonna be feelin so sore today, these assholes feel cool for making fun of 7th graders, keep up the good work!


Fuck off Tool

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE, what part of deadlift and squat don't you understand? You are overtraining big time. How many sets did you do for chest? Like 20 sets? I saw your brothers legs and he was mad skinny. Yours are probably worse. Start working those legs. 

Also, get rid of your straps when you bench.


----------



## kenwood (Apr 21, 2006)

*


			
				mike456 said:
			
		


			tape a video of squats and deadlifts!
		
Click to expand...

*nicely said


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> KEFE, what part of deadlift and squat don't you understand? You are overtraining big time. How many sets did you do for chest? Like 20 sets? I saw your brothers legs and he was mad skinny. Yours are probably worse. Start working those legs.
> 
> Also, get rid of your straps when you bench.


My brother just started working out you retard and i am not over training and to the other guy yes they are sore.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

i guarantee he stronger than all of u were at that age, so just stfu hahaha


----------



## kenwood (Apr 21, 2006)

yeah wtf is w/the straps? and yeah ur bros legs r twigs and i bet urs arent far behind his ......


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> yeah wtf is w/the straps? and yeah ur bros legs r twigs and i bet urs arent far behind his ......


I bet you arent far behind topolo's gayness.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

and what makes you think my legs are liek his?


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 21, 2006)

Son I'd say you are definitely overtraining bearing in mind you post 3-4 videos of benching daily


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

kcoleman said:
			
		

> Son I'd say you are definitely overtraining bearing in mind you post 3-4 videos of benching daily


no son it just takes me a couple of days to get it posted but i only train each body part 2 times a week


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> i guarantee he stronger than all of u were at that age, so just stfu hahaha


Not a chance bitch, he is about as strong as a 14 year old girl. Now go work on your spelling and grammar tool..

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> yeah wtf is w/the straps? and yeah ur bros legs r twigs and i bet urs arent far behind his ......





http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## JordanMang (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah, but here's my question.  Why don't you try bulking?  Also, you spend more time on the bench and the computer then I do on my dick - and that's a long time.  Seriously though, Foreman - I could kick the shit outta 8/8's of the kids in your class when I was in 7th grade. There, I win the pissin contest.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Yeah, but here's my question.  Why don't you try bulking?  Also, you spend more time on the bench and the computer then I do on my dick - and that's a long time.  Seriously though, Foreman - I could kick the shit outta 8/8's of the kids in your class when I was in 7th grade. There, I win the pissin contest.


I am trying to bulk but i dont know how and no one will take me seriusly.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 21, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Yeah, but here's my question.  Why don't you try bulking?  Also, you spend more time on the bench and the computer then I do on my dick - and that's a long time.  Seriously though, Foreman - I could kick the shit outta 8/8's of the kids in your class when I was in 7th grade. There, I win the pissin contest.



he can't bulk, he's like 12. Right now all he has is very low bodyfat and ok strength to size ratio


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Yes, but at least it makes his pee pee look bigger.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> no son it just takes me a couple of days to get it posted *but i only train each body part 2 times a week*



*BBBBBBBBBBBBWwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## topolo (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am trying to bulk but i dont know how and no one will take me seriusly.




I hope a priest gets to you, you little bitch.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I hope a priest gets to you, you little bitch.


What is the first rule of the "I hate KEFE club?"

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## kenwood (Apr 21, 2006)

well kefe whats ur training schedule look like? wait a min u sent me a pm of it

My 12yr old training to be the strongest 12yr old kid!

mon: bench(w/the straps o yeah)
a few bicep curls

tues:suppose to be a leg day but i dont know how to squat

wed:more bench(w/straps) and 1/2reps
a few curls

thurs:well i was thinking of a back day but i cant deadlift so i guess i will just bench some more

fri: hmmm....few bicep poses and i'm done wait,wait maybe some bench

___________________________________________________________

y would u need straps to bench? u cant use straps on benchpress can u????!? IMO throw the straps away and start squatiing and deadlifting kid


----------



## KEFE (Apr 21, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> well kefe whats ur training schedule look like? wait a min u sent me a pm of it
> 
> My 12yr old training to be the strongest 12yr old kid!
> 
> ...


i didnt send you that u retard


----------



## vinceforheismen (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You are a tiny bitch, back when I was in 7th grade 7/8 of my class of 40 could kick your ass
> 
> 
> 7/8 do the math dummy


 

come on kefe  ur in "advanced math clases"  like u said before.. can  u figure it out???


----------



## vinceforheismen (Apr 21, 2006)

kenwood said:
			
		

> well kefe whats ur training schedule look like? wait a min u sent me a pm of it
> 
> My 12yr old training to be the strongest 12yr old kid!
> 
> ...




hahaahhahaha i love it.!!!!!!!!!!!  u are amazing!


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

Keke that looks like you are raising your lower back completely off the bench on EVERY rep! Is that true? If so you are gonna F'UP your back hardcore, you gotta keep your back down man. 
--YOU ARENT GOING TO BE ABLE TO BULK untill you finish puberty, that isnt a joke, it is fact. Wait till your body is FORMED before you tamper with it, 12 year olds arent meant to bulk, wait till your grown, you should be sticking with high rep stuff to ELONGATE your muscles, so when you are OLD ENOUGH to bulk, you can actually put on a good amount of size, but that wont be now, and you DEF shouldn't be pounding all sorts of shakes and supplements at your age, your gonna stunt your growth.
what you are doing is not healthy.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Keke that looks like you are raising your lower back completely off the bench on EVERY rep! Is that true? If so you are gonna F'UP your back hardcore, you gotta keep your back down man.
> --YOU ARENT GOING TO BE ABLE TO BULK untill you finish puberty, that isnt a joke, it is fact. Wait till your body is FORMED before you tamper with it, 12 year olds arent meant to bulk, wait till your grown, you should be sticking with high rep stuff to ELONGATE your muscles, so when you are OLD ENOUGH to bulk, you can actually put on a good amount of size, but that wont be now, and you DEF shouldn't be pounding all sorts of shakes and supplements at your age, your gonna stunt your growth.
> what you are doing is not healthy.



Plenty of myths being perpetrated here.

Firstly, it is not improper form to raise the lower back from the bench during the bench press movement. All top benchers do this and they can lift over 1,000 pounds.

Secondly, let the kid do what he wants as far as training. His body is still going to grow, even if it's not as much as it would be for someone ten years older. His muscles are (no offense) small, and he may be able to recover more quickly than most because of this. Of course he's not going to have 25" thighs when he's twelve, but I doubt very much that he hopes to achieve a goal of this magnitude.

Thirdly, since when do certain rep ranges elongate muscles? I could be wrong, but I was unaware of this phenomenon.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Plenty of myths being perpetrated here.
> 
> Firstly, it is not improper form to raise the lower back from the bench during the bench press movement. All top benchers do this and they can lift over 1,000 pounds.


Only one or two and the need all kinds of equipment to do it......725 is the real world record.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Only one or two and the need all kinds of equipment to do it......725 is the real world record.



Over 1,000 pounds has nonetheless been bench pressed. I don't truly respect those numbers, but they are what they are and it has technically been done. I didn't mean to imply that all top benchers can bench press over 1,000 pounds, but that is what it might appear I was trying to say.


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

Have you ever seen a male ballet dancer? They do not look super buff, but they are STRONG as all hell.. They look skinny, but when they flex, WAMMO. they have ELONGATED their muscles through their various bodyweight exercises, which are typically high high high rep.
   Also, how on EARTH can you say that RAISING YOUR BACK on bench press is good form. I have a very hard time beleiving that just because some giants do it to push up massive weight equates to it being GOOD for you, if you can't do the weight with your back down, you shouldnt be doing it IMHO.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen a *male ballet dancer?* They do not look super buff, but *they are STRONG as all hell*.. They look skinny, but when they flex, WAMMO. they have ELONGATED their muscles through their various bodyweight exercises, which are typically high high high rep.
> Also, how on EARTH can you say that RAISING YOUR BACK on bench press is good form. I have a very hard time beleiving that just because some giants do it to push up massive weight equates to it being GOOD for you, if you can't do the weight with your back down, you shouldnt be doing it IMHO.


Yes it is really hard to lift a 90LB woman over your head. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen a male ballet dancer? They do not look super buff, but they are STRONG as all hell.. They look skinny, but when they flex, WAMMO. they have ELONGATED their muscles through their various bodyweight exercises, which are typically high high high rep.
> Also, how on EARTH can you say that RAISING YOUR BACK on bench press is good form. I have a very hard time beleiving that just because some giants do it to push up massive weight equates to it being GOOD for you, if you can't do the weight with your back down, you shouldnt be doing it IMHO.



Um, they do a lot of stretching. You would think that, with all the guys in gyms who do nothing but curls, you'd notice freakishly long biceps or something. Stretching is the key to getting muscles to elongate (if that's actually what happens; either way, they allow you to stretch them farther).

I'll put it this way: Raising the back is the best way to move the most weight. It mimics a decline press, a movement in which most people exceed the poundages of the bench press. Humans are naturally stronger in the decline position, so big benchers lift their lower back off the bench. Some even put their head down first and arch their back to quite an extent. This also decreases the ROM of the movement, allowing still more weight to be moved. Go to a powerlifting meet some time and tell me no one benches with an arch. If it were improper form, many more people would have serious back problems from benching in this way as you have claimed will happen. On the contrary, however, most good benchers have very strong, healthy backs.


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

I can hear that from you about powerlifters, and believe you, and still NEVER want to do bench raising my back, I personally think it feels aweful, and find it to be cheating my chest. I would much rather not risk injuring my back, by keeping it down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> I can hear that from you about powerlifters, and believe you, and still NEVER want to do bench raising my back, I personally think it feels aweful, and find it to be cheating my chest. I would much rather not risk injuring my back, by keeping it down.



Powerlifters are simply trying to move the most weight possible. They aren't cheating their chests because that's not why they perform the exercise.

Obviously you shouldn't do anything with which you're uncomfortable when it comes to lifting, but that's not really the way it works. You see, the back is obviously a large, powerful part of the body. Powerlifters use their legs to help drive the bar by using their tight core (including the back) to transfer that power to the upper extremities. I'm just not understanding how the back can be injured in this way, I suppose. Would you care to expatiate for the sake of universal comprehension? (...or just for me?)


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

From what I have read, higher rep workouts do stretch ones muscles much more than lower rep workouts, that is where I am coming from with that - therefore high reps = a better overall stretch = elongation. No?

Just to quote one of MANY sources about bench pressing:
"Common errors during the press phase include: arching the back and lifting the feet from the floor. Arching the back is a cheating movement that is the result of a lifter attempting too heavy of a weight. The back arch allows the lifter to cheat by utilizing the force generated by the buttocks and hips to assist the chest in the lift.

The back arch places the bones and intervertibral disks at risk of injury. The back was not designed to arch in this exaggerated manner. When the lifter arches his/her back to compensate for a lack of strength, the intervertibral joints can sustain injury due to the combination of compressive and expansion forces simultaneously affecting the joints and disks.

To correct this problem, stress proper technique. Also, the weight should be decreased to a level that is more appropriate to the strength of the lifter. This can be a problem with the competitive ego-driven male. Simply reinforce the notion that proper technique leads to proper strength gain in the target muscles."

do you dissagree?


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> I can hear that from you about powerlifters, and believe you, and still NEVER want to do bench raising my back, I personally think it feels aweful, and find it to be cheating my chest. I would much rather not risk injuring my back, by keeping it down.


Dead Lifting 700lbs is terrible for your spine also, so what's your point?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

*points to my last post*

That is my point.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

foreman you were benchin 160+ when you were 12-  LIAR!!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> *points to my last post*
> 
> That is my point.


Ok so do not power lift, problem solved. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> foreman you were benchin 160+ when you were 12-  LIAR!!




true story.  I was his spotter back then.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE- whats your max bench now?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> From what I have read, higher rep workouts do stretch ones muscles much more than lower rep workouts, that is where I am coming from with that - therefore high reps = a better overall stretch = elongation. No?
> 
> Just to quote one of MANY sources about bench pressing:
> "Common errors during the press phase include: arching the back and lifting the feet from the floor. Arching the back is a cheating movement that is the result of a lifter attempting too heavy of a weight. The back arch allows the lifter to cheat by utilizing the force generated by the buttocks and hips to assist the chest in the lift.
> ...



The source was obviously not writing from a powerlifting point of view. Powerlifters do this, as I said, to move more weight. The article does not conflict with this information, actually. And, to be honest, there are indeed hundreds upon thousands of sources from which to derive vast amounts of knowledge about lifting. Unfortunately, most of those sources have incorrect information. Search for a member named Mudge and click on a link in his profile labeled something to the effect of 'the perfect bench press' and you'll see what I'm talking about. A powerlifter would arch the back and would consider it proper form for moving the most weight; a bodybuilder would keep the chest involved as much as possible and would consider it proper form for the most hypertrophy. So, I think that calling it improper for is incorrect because it is dependent upon context. You could also argue, however, that the BB style is more dangerous because of the undue stress it puts on the shoulder joints (elbows flared). I would rather put stress on my back, surrounded by strong muscles, than on my rather weak and delicate shoulder joint to be honest.

As for the whole reps and elongation thing, I've never heard that higher reps elongate a muscle, but I know that dancers get their flexibility from stretching because several of my friends have done ballet for years.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> I can hear that from you about powerlifters, and believe you, and still NEVER want to do bench raising my back, I personally think it feels aweful, and find it to be cheating my chest. I would much rather not risk injuring my back, by keeping it down.




no one said powerlifting was healthy.

that said, if you are going to compete then you have no business lifting like that.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> foreman you were benchin 160+ when you were 12-  LIAR!!


I did not max at 12, but I did bench 100 for 3 sets of 10 at 12 years old, and I did full reps. And that was by my second workout ever.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812


----------



## NMOY (Apr 21, 2006)

Lol fine. I hear that from a powerlifting point of view that is good form. I guess then we debate what 'Good' means, and I dont intend to start this up. I don't intend to powerlift, therefore I won't raise my back and cheat. 
To each his own. I want to live a nice long life.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> Lol fine. I hear that from a powerlifting point of view that is good form. I guess then we debate what 'Good' means, and I dont intend to start this up. I don't intend to powerlift, therefore I won't raise my back and cheat.
> To each his own. I want to live a nice long life.




to bench with a big arch IS good form....to a powerlifter.  To a recreational lifter such yourself it is awful form.  All of this stuff is goal specific.  In powerlifting you have to do whatever it is that is going to improve your total.  That is how you win.  If that means rounding your back, bench with an arch, etc....then those guys will do it.  When first place is on the line people tend to get a little nutty.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

id rather max bench 160 then do 3 sets of 10 at 100 lbs, KEFE was stronger than u when u were 12 and hes stronger than me and stronger than lots of 12 year olds, if u dont like his posts than don't open them and just mind ur buisness, whats the point of comin in here and saying stop posting this shyt or making fun of him u ass wipe


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> id rather max bench 160 then do 3 sets of 10 at 100 lbs, KEFE was stronger than u when u were 12 and hes stronger than me and stronger than lots of 12 year olds, if u dont like his posts than don't open them and just mind ur buisness, whats the point of comin in here and saying stop posting this shyt or making fun of him u ass wipe


Kefe can only do a 1/2 rep with 145 and thats after a year of training....pathetic


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

use a 1 rep bench calculator there not exact but pretty accurate, your max was 133 at age 12 according to the calculator


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

who said he can only to a half rep with 145?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 21, 2006)

Foreman never said it was his ten rep max.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> use a 1 rep bench calculator there not exact but pretty accurate, your max was 133 at age 12 according to the calculator


That was 3 sets of 10 son not one, so more like 110 or 115 for 10 and that was after one week of lifting. At 13 I benched 205, we will see if the pussy kefe can do that.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

how can u say his progress is pathetic-some people have bad genetics


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> how can u say his progress is pathetic-some people have bad genetics


I agree 100%, he has bad genetics


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, he has bad genetics




that should read "shit bag genetics".  it is more of a medical term.


----------



## topolo (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%, he has bad genetics




What is the first rule of the I hate Kefe club?


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

ok foreman ur right u were stronger than him, i apoligize, im stupid i do not know as much about lifting as u, i only been liftin for 8 months and im 15 years old and my max bench is only 110 for 10, hopefully i learn from u guys and i see progress quickly, KEFE i noticed all u post is bench and curl, lets see some shoulder presses and i would suggest cutting out the decline presses, flat and incline are enough, and maybe some DB flies instead of the decline presses


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> What is the first rule of the I hate Kefe club?


Ok that rule is void as long as you are bashing the little geek or his fake friends


----------



## topolo (Apr 21, 2006)

Fair enough


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 21, 2006)

Kefe bench presses?  I never knew.


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> ok foreman ur right u were stronger than him, i apoligize, im stupid i do not know as much about lifting as u, i only been liftin for 8 months and im 15 years old and my max bench is only 110 for 10, hopefully i learn from u guys and i see progress quickly, KEFE i noticed all u post is bench and curl, lets see some shoulder presses and i would suggest cutting out the decline presses, flat and incline are enough, and maybe some DB flies instead of the decline presses


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=60738
If I had this information at 12 I would have benched 405 by 17.


----------



## mike456 (Apr 21, 2006)

when i first started lifting this summer my max was 70, now its 146 
and i didnt even have a routine in the beginning and i wasnt even training hard, so do you think thats good progress for 10 months and 21 days or hell no? i think by september ill be puttin up 200 for reps cause i really started puttin 100% effort and started a push pull legs


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Fair enough


Fair has nothing to do with it


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE is a GAY Tool.


----------



## MyK (Apr 21, 2006)

KEFE put these gay vids in your journal so we can ignore them easier


----------



## LexusGS (Apr 21, 2006)

I love how this thread escalated to become the Ultimate KEFE bashing thread. Keep up the shit comments Sons.!!! 
And BTW, Yall Welcome to IM!


----------



## GFR (Apr 21, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812

Go here


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63812
> 
> Go here


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 21, 2006)

how fucking gay are u? u are 12 and ur videotaping urself working out? u dont got anythign better to do?


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> when i first started lifting this summer my max was 70, now its 146
> [...] do you think thats good progress for 10 months and 21 days or hell no?



You've gone up 76 lb in just under 11 months.  That's good, but not unexpected for a first time lifter.  At some point your gains will slow down.  Don't get discouraged, it happens to everyone.

As for your other question:



			
				mike456 said:
			
		

> who said he can only to a half rep with 145?



He posted a video of himself doing exactly that.


----------



## mrmark (Apr 22, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> I am trying to bulk but i dont know how and no one will take me seriusly.



people will take you seriously if you stop posting vids of you benching and doing bicep curls 24/7.


----------



## topolo (Apr 22, 2006)

missile away


----------

